
Huawei denies German report it colluded with Chinese intelligence - mzs
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-germany-usa-huawei-denial/huawei-denies-german-report-it-colluded-with-chinese-intelligence-idUSKBN1ZS1IX
======
mzs
The original reporting in German:
[https://www.handelsblatt.com/politik/deutschland/5g-debatte-...](https://www.handelsblatt.com/politik/deutschland/5g-debatte-
smoking-gun-neue-beweise-im-streit-um-huawei/25484764.html)

edit: from the Deputy Director-General SIGINT and NO (Network Operations)
Group ASD (Australian Signals Directorate)
[https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/5g-choices-a-pivotal-
momen...](https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/5g-choices-a-pivotal-moment-in-
world-affairs/) >

We asked ourselves, if we had the powers akin to the 2017 Chinese Intelligence
Law to direct a company which supplies 5G equipment to telco networks, what
could we do with that and could anyone stop us?

We concluded that we could be awesome, no one would know and, if they did, we
could plausibly deny our activities, safe in the knowledge that it would be
too late to reverse billions of dollars’ worth of investment. And, ironically,
our targets would be paying to build a platform for our own signals
intelligence and offensive cyber operations.

edit2: Reuters has updated its earlier article to incorporates the denial. The
denial was reported two hours after Reuters reported on the Handelsblatt
article with this story: [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-germany-usa-
huawei-idUSKB...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-germany-usa-huawei-
idUSKBN1ZS197)

